
Google Code Jam void if you are resident of Quebec/Crimea/North Korea/Syria - t1o5
https://code.google.com/codejam/terms
======
DerekL
> 1.6 Communications. All communications between Google and you, including the
> Contest website and email communications, will be in English.

Since you can't use French to compete in Code Jam, I guess it violates
Quebec's Charter of the French Language.

[http://legisquebec.gouv.qc.ca/en/ShowDoc/cs/C-11](http://legisquebec.gouv.qc.ca/en/ShowDoc/cs/C-11)

~~~
t1o5
Some of the wierd things I found out about Quebec's absurd language laws -

Toys and games, which require the use of a non-French vocabulary for their
operation are prohibited on the Québec market, unless a French version of the
toy or game is available on the Québec market on no less favourable terms.

KFC was renamed to PFC (Poulet Frit Kentucky) inorder to operate in Quebec.

The child of non English immigrants or naturalized citizens cannot go to
English schools in Quebec by law !

What fun in Quebec.

~~~
cafard
I happened to be on vacation in Quebec when Law 1 (or was it 101?) went into
effect. I remember the education minister threatening English-speaking schools
with $x/child/day fines for sending to children from any but Anglophone homes.

------
t1o5
Being a new resident in Quebec, I started to notice a pattern here.

[https://www.spotify.com/ca-en/premium/](https://www.spotify.com/ca-
en/premium/)

" Offer not available to users who already tried Premium or to users in
Quebec. "

[https://www.amazon.ca/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=2...](https://www.amazon.ca/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201514610)

" Residents of Quebec aren't eligible for a free trial of Amazon Prime. "

~~~
byoung2
Why is Quebec specifically excluded and not Canada as a whole?

EDIT: [https://www.thebalance.com/why-are-so-many-competitions-
void...](https://www.thebalance.com/why-are-so-many-competitions-void-in-
quebec-896835)

~~~
schoen
[https://www.thebalance.com/why-are-so-many-competitions-
void...](https://www.thebalance.com/why-are-so-many-competitions-void-in-
quebec-896835)

~~~
byoung2
Great minds think alike! I just found that same link

